# chinese epson r230 flat bed printer need help repairing



## callan (Nov 22, 2008)

High Quality For Iphone Case Printer With Cheap Price - Buy For Iphone Case Printer,Mobile Case Printer,Phone Case Printer Product on Alibaba.comhi all first post so bear with me 
i have bought a chinese flat bed printer based on an epson r230
it will occassionally print once 
most of time it says ready to print u press print 
it goes to set it self up then stops and shows 2 red flashing lights and wont do any thing after that screen pops up general error
whoich google and epson say its fatal error chuck machine in bid get a new one 
or its thewaste ink tanks need reset

well ive reset the inktanks lots of times and still does the red lights 
cant be fatal as it will print occassionally 

i am lost really i have cleaned the head and capping sation and lots of other bits in it everything looks fine so ive no ideas left 
any help appreciated 
the model is sw400
link to printer is attached of the actual machine


----------



## wolfi (Jul 12, 2013)

I am currently busy with my own project which involves an R230. I have had a similar problem with both lights flashing. I realised that if ink runs from the printhead into the sensor which is located directly next to the printhead this problem occurs. I opened the housing and cleaned the sensor, dried it with compressed air, and the problem went away. Hope that works for you.


----------



## callan (Nov 22, 2008)

hi thanks for the reply how ever we have had that to bits cleaned and even replaced it with another one . w ehave even bougth replacement circuit boards from th echinese supplier of the machine it self andstill wont get rid of the flashing lights we have even tried replaceing it with an r220as well . in tyhe uk r230 is not a model we can get hold off lat one i seen on ebay sold for 285 £ as there rare here . so ive abandond this machine its sat in store room now as a paper weight if any one wants to make me an offer on it it will come with new circuit boards and a spare printer not 230 but a 220 as well as all the original parts and peices .


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Reset waste ink counter.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## callan (Nov 22, 2008)

Yh cos we haven't done that lol that's the first thing every one says it does nothing but waste ur time if that had fixed it we wouldn't have been swapping boards and stuff at an expense .thanks for reply though but I have no wish to sort this now it's wasted enough of my time be a good project base for some one as the bed still works perfectly just need a new printer on it I think .have seen ones with other eosin models so I don't see why u can't add a different printer would be just locating the sensors were they need to go to match existing framework .epson say the flashy lights mean total failure new printer required and as we reset everything I hav to agree with them now


----------



## sorindan (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Wolfi
Can you help me with your Epson R230 DTR ( Flatbed Printer ) plans? 
Thank you


----------



## Lion1989 (Aug 11, 2015)

hello
do you fix printer?
Now i have flatbead printer on base Epson R230 and have the same problem.


----------



## dvd9bajakan (Dec 16, 2013)

callan said:


> High Quality For Iphone Case Printer With Cheap Price - Buy For Iphone Case Printer,Mobile Case Printer,Phone Case Printer Product on Alibaba.comhi all first post so bear with me
> i have bought a chinese flat bed printer based on an epson r230
> it will occassionally print once
> most of time it says ready to print u press print
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtvhr4bKz7U
subcribe and i will upload solution video soon...


----------



## dvd9bajakan (Dec 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3frU30n8wEo


----------



## dvd9bajakan (Dec 16, 2013)

https://youtu.be/Ezj6v7xZEOo


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

try tightening the encoder wheel motor so that the belt is tighter, if at startup machine is ready to run it can do that. should fix the issue


----------

